# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  December Contest Sign-Ups

## KarlaB18

State the following things:
- Your preferred league (Beginner, Intermediate or Advanced)
- Your availability, 1 being not very much and 5 being fully available
- Your average rate of lucidity.

*Beginner:*
- KarlaB18
- MadMonkey
- spellbee2
- Durza
- PoppySeed

*Intermediate*:
- dolphin
- ZAD
- misotanni

*Advanced*:
- FireFlyMan



Happy dreaming!

Karla <3



PS: Comp will start DEC 5 and end on JAN 5

----------


## dolphin

I would like to join. Intermediate league, availability 4, 3-4 LDs a week.

----------


## MadMonkey

Im in a dry spell and on vacation but ill still sign up as a beginner, 1 availability for the first half of december then maybe 3. I have no idea what my lucidity rate is going to be like.

----------


## ZAD

I'll be participating  :smiley: 

League: Intermediate
Availability: 3 or 4
Lucidity rate: Usually get lucid on 1-4 nights each week, often multiple per night

Looking forward to it!

----------


## spellbee2

Time for me to get off my lazy butt.

League: Beginner
Availability: 2-3 until Christmas, then 5 after that
Lucidity Rate: 1 per month

----------


## KarlaB18

Spellbee2! An honour to have you. Thanks everyone so far for signing up!  :smiley:

----------


## RelicWraith

Oh boy, a contest!

Sing me up for advanced league. Availability around 3-ish.

----------


## misotanni

I'm signing up, as stated. This time without dropping off midway through  :tongue2: 

League: probably Intermediate, but then again, I'm not sure. My lucidity rate is significantly higher than when I signed up in September, but I think I struggle with dream control now.

Availability: let's say 3

Rate of lucidity: as stated, I now get lucid roughly twice a week. But recently I managed to pull off 3 consecutive lucid nights. In general I tend to get lucid if I really want to more often than spontaneously.

Happy dreaming everyone!

----------


## Durza

Last minute join....been super busy with freelancing and need something to help me get back into ld....in the interim my autosuggestion skills have been reset so for this month I'll probrobly be a beginner....I used to have about 1 lucid dream per week, but since I just got back into it two weeks ago I'm not really sure what it will be (maybe one a month?), and lets go with a 4 for availablity

----------


## PoppySeed

Hey there! May I still join? I think I'd qualify as a beginner, as I'm trying to completely re-learn lucid dreaming after a two-year dry spell. At the moment, I have lucid dreams every two weeks or so and my availability is somewhere around four.

----------

